# Snow Dog (s)



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Didn't want to hijack PeeDee's snow pics, sso for the dog lovers;


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Rudy's quite liked the snow too...


----------



## tinkering (Dec 8, 2007)

*dog pict*

Stunning photos of a stunningly beautiful dog.

Les :wink:


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Lovely pics,here's our 2 in the snow,they both love it


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

*Our Macy*

KC name Paddywrinkle Snowqueen ( our Macy)


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

What lovely pics everyone. Keep them coming.

Our poor Gypsy is back on lead exercise only again  Her torn shoulder ligament has obviously not healed and we are back to square one again  

She spent most of the summer on lead. Had just a couple of weeks of freedom to do what lurchers do best RUN. Now with all the lovely snow to chase around in she has to stay on lead  
Our trusted vet has resigned and is "considering his options". Meanwhile Gypsy is on oral steroids until I ring the referal practice to book her in for a second intra articular steroid injection. That is followed by six weeks rest :roll: 

Thinking of trading her in for a newer model :lol: :lol: :lol: 

(only joking)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

Love the photos everyone!


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

for a great dog in snow video clip check out this youtube link:-






gives me a laugh each time I view it & thats what I call snow!

Merry Christmas all


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Daughters Peskies.
Dave p


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

*The Abominable Welshie*

Both our dogs love the snow,I enjoyed it at first but it's getting a bit tiresome now.

Here's one of Meg today when she eventually came inside,she has got into the habit of diving head first into the deep snow :lol:


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Mine can't quite understand when I throw a snowball why he can't find it


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

What is it with these stupid Welshies!!










Dave


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Spot the 'snow' dog on this pic....


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Well we don't have as much snow as the rest of the country. But it did snow this morning  

Jabulile kept getting snowballs attached to her paws.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Can you remove these please mummy!


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Bryn Dog seems to lose five years, he gets so excited. Every time we go out he dives into the snow and rolls in it.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Here's the terrorists in the snow at Southsea


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Louis on his walk in the snow


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)




----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Very good, lovely dog. My mutts double is >here< Couldn't believe he had a clone being a mongrel but Benji is exactly the same, even down to the collar, although younger.

Another sight I saw today was a car go by with a snowman on the roof.


peedee


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

*Dogs in snow*

Where's those apples? Today in our garden.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Great photo. 
Does he/she visit regularly?

We saw a fox yesterday hastily leaving a rabbit warren near us. Kept stopping to give us a dirty look for interupting her breakfast preparations.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

It is a dog fox and he visits our garden every night, sending our dog (she) manic! Yesterday, he was in the garden most of the day, snuffling around for dropped bird feed and apples (that I put out for the deer). The deer had been there early and so most of the apples were gone. I normally put the apples in the wheelbarrow, so maybe that is why he is sitting in it.

Just taken a look, and he is back again this morning, but much closer to the house. I have asked the local wildlife wardens if we should feed him and if so, on what. Response - of course, if we want a regular visitor, but then to remember what we have started - he will become accustomed to a regular supply of food and so it would be cruel to suddenly stop.

Apparently they will eat _anything_, and so any kitchen scraps will do, but up off the ground so that they don't attract rats. Looks like we will have a regular visitor!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Just be aware that rats can climb 8O 

Still, Mr Fox may well fancy rat on his menu. :lol:


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Here is Muprhy just loving the snow.........


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Our Tess loves the snow.

Gerald


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Thanks all for the geat doggie pics. I do SOOOO miss mine but john is not happy around dogs. He has never been bitten and doesn't know why he is just very apprehensive when he sees one. his grand daughter has been the same since tiny, perhaps he was prey in an earlier life :lol: 
We made the decision to be pet free when our 2 cats were no longer with us.
keep the photos coming they are wonderful
sue x


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Love all the pics especially the Welshies!! they are real cute. Reminds me of our two terriers dusty & peppy one a westie the other a yorky doodle! sadly no longer with us, feeling real sad now.  Keep the pictures coming they cheer us up.

Wobby


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh Sue that is so sad. Why don't you start John and your grandaughter on a de-sensitisation programme? Puppy classes are excellent for this. They could visit and help to socialise the puppies to men and children. At first they could just watch from a distance and when they were more comfortable could get more involved. Puppies must be the least threatening of all animals. Apart from lambs, I suppose, but then you don't meet many of them in Hull do you? :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Monty and Bones on the CL waiting for us to go out on the bike and fall off (again)


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Elsa and Wellington just L-O-V-E the snow.

Taken today (09-01-2010)


----------



## weaver (Jul 25, 2005)

At which stage do they disappear under the snow?


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

Our boy....note the girl not catching it. She knows it is not actually a BALL!!


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

I think short haired dogs have it easy...


----------

